# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  حكومة الرفاعي ثقة ثقة ثقة

## mylife079

*السماح للأردنيات بالعمل في النوادي الليلية*  
رحب أصحاب النوادي والملاهي الليلية بالقرار الخاص الذي أصدره وزير العمل الأردني الذي يسمح للنساء الأردنيات العمل في هذه الأمكنة، حسب ما نقلت عنهم وكالة عمون الإخبارية، وقالوا إن قبول الفتاة الأردنية العمل في هذه النوادي من شأنه إن يحل أزمة استقدام الوافدات من مختلف الجنسيات.
وكان وزير العمل سمير مراد قد اصدر قراراً خاصاً وقد بدأ العمل به منذ مطلع العام الجاري، وتحاشت وزارة العمل الإعلان بشكل صريح عن هذه القرارات رغبة من الوزارة بعدم إثارة الانتقادات .
وقال قيس حسين مدير احد النوادي الليلية أن الفتاة الأردنية قد تجد صعوبة ومعارضة من قبل الأهل قي البداية غير إن المجتمع الأردني يسير نحو الانفتاح.
وغلف قرار الوزارة بعبارات حذرة وخجولة مبهمة تشير بطريقة غير مباشرة إلى موافقة الوزارة على عمل النساء الأردنيات في المهن والإعمال التي حددتها.
وتشير العبارة التالية إلى هذا الإبهام وعدم الإفصاح مباشرة"واستنادا لهذا القرار فانه لا يجوز تشغيل النساء مابين الساعة العاشرة ليلا والسادسة صباحاً إلا في الإعمال التالية وبعد موافقتها".
. العمل في الفنادق والمطاعم والمقاهي ودور الملاهي والمسارح ودور السينما ومراكز التسوق التجارية (المولات) .
. العمل في المطارات وشركات الطيران والمكاتب السياحية .
. العمل في المستشفيات والمصحات والعيادات والصيدليات .
. العمل في نقل الأشخاص والبضائع بالطرق المائية والجوية والبرية .
. العمل في مجال قطاع تكنولوجيا المعلومات والمهن المرتبطة بها .
. القيام باعمال الجرد السنوي للمؤسسة واعداد الميزانية والحسابات الختامية والاستعداد للبيع باثمان مخفضة بشرط ان لا تزيد عدد الايام التي تنطبق عليها احكام هذه الفقرة على ثلاثين يوماً في السنة وان لا تزيد ساعات العمل الفعلية على عشر ساعات في كل يوم منها .
. القيام بأي عمل من اجل تلافي وقوع خسارة في البضائع او اي مادة اخرى تتعرض للتلف او لتجنب مخاطر عمل فني او من اجل تسلم مواد معينة او تسليمها او نقلها بشرط ان لا تزيد عدد الايام التي تنطبق عليها احكام هذه الفقرة على عشرين يوماً في السنة الواحدة .
. العمل في مؤسسات تقدم خدمات في المناسبات الاجتماعية . 

*المصدر*

----------


## mylife079

وكان وزير العمل سمير مراد قد اصدر قراراً خاصاً وقد بدأ العمل به منذ مطلع العام الجاري


لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## معاذ ملحم

[align=center]انا اعتقد انه هذا القرار لا ولن يحدث ولن يرى النور ... أتدرون لماذا ..؟؟
 :Jordan:   لان الاردن بلد العز و الكرم والشهامه والإباء .. بلد قائم على العشيرة ... وعشائرنا لا تقبل بمثل هذه القرارت لأنها بلا شك  تنافي الشريعه الاسلامية وتنافي ايضاً عادتنا وتقاليدنا الأردنية

 فكيف بنا أن نقبل بمثل هذا القرار ... كيف ..!! 

وكما تعلمون ان هذا القرار كونه منافياً لعاداتنا وتقاليدنا الأردنية لن ينجح ولن يرى النور 

فالأردن قائم على اساس الديمقراطية  :Jordan: 

 :Jordan:  وأسأل الله ان يحفظ الأردن تحت ظل الراية الهاشمية الحكيمة ... وعاش ابا الحسين سنداً وذخراً للأردن وللأردنيين ... وحماك الله يا وطني   :Jordan: 



[/align]

----------


## mylife079

احنا بلد شهامه وعزه وديانتنا الاسلام وبنفتخر 

والله الحجر مع انه جماد انه على الخبر رح يغار ويحس ويقشعر بدنه 


اي انسان عربي او اردني ما بقبل هيك قرار 

كلنا بنغار على بناتنا مهما صار 


وبنحكي لحكومتنا الرشيده 

لا ... لا ... لا ... والف لا

----------


## معاذ سليمان

الله يثبتنا على ديننا امين

----------


## mylife079

آمين 

شكرا على مرورك اخي

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل على واحد بدو يجيب معدل الاردن بكلمه

----------


## طوق الياسمين

لا تأبه فكلنا للفناء ولن يأخذ احد معه شيء سوى رداء ابيض :upset2:

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور

----------

